# Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht



## poiu (21. Januar 2012)

*Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*

Samsung ist ein Riesiger Konzern, produziert werden Smartphones, Computer, und sogar Bagger^^ 


 Nun weiß anscheinend die Samsung ( Kommunikation sparte) anscheinend selbst nicht was in einigen Ländern Offiziell veröffentlicht.

  Es geht um BADA 2.0, Samsung eigens Smartphone Betriebssystem, ich fasse mal zusammen:

  Die Version 2.0 wurde für viertes Quartal 2011 angekündigt, kurz vor Jahresende hat Samsung das Update auf erstes Quartal 2012 verschoben,
   jedoch geschah etwas Merkwürdiges, in Polen und Ungarn war am 31.12.2011 das Update über Samsungs eigene Software Kies erhältlich.

    An sich nicht verwunderlich, Unterschiedliche Sprachen können zu unterschiedlichen Veröffentlichungsdaten führen, nur hat jetzt ein polnischer User an Samsung Gewand und Samsung weigert sich von einem Offiziellen Release zu sprechen, so wie es aussieht wissen die schlicht davon nichts dass es in diesen Länder bereits veröffentlicht wurde und zwar von Samsung selbst 


 Link zu Quelle samt der kompletten Korrespondenz  KLICK




  Mein Kommentar : 
   Ab einer gewissen Konzern Größe ist das nichts besonders das die linke Hand nicht weiß was die rechte macht, trotzdem unterhaltsam 
oder die Polen, Ungarn & Tschechen sind einfach Beta Tester  



Grüße 
poiu


----------



## nassa (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*

Bada 2.0 wurde zwar in Polen per Kies released. Jedoch ist es richtig offiziell, für alle, noch nicht raus. Daher weigert der sich auch davon zu sprechen.


----------



## DaStash (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*

Nichts ungewöhnliches das bei großen Unternehmen die linke Hand nicht weiß was die Rechte tut.

MfG


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*

Samsung... Die Geräte sind gut, aber die Software ist ein Gräuel. Vor allem KIES ist der letzte Schrott!!! Bei allen Android-Geräten lässt sich Android direkt über das Gerät updaten, nur bei Samsung ist man auf dieses dreckige, schäbige KIES angewiesen! Das ist zum Kotzen! Mein Gott, wie oft Ich schon am Verzweifeln war wegen diesem Scheiß!!


----------



## DaStash (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Samsung... Die Geräte sind gut, aber die Software ist ein Gräuel. Vor allem KIES ist der letzte Schrott!!! Bei allen Android-Geräten lässt sich Android direkt über das Gerät updaten, nur bei Samsung ist man auf dieses dreckige, schäbige KIES angewiesen! Das ist zum Kotzen! Mein Gott, wie oft Ich schon am Verzweifeln war wegen diesem Scheiß!!


So ein Blödsinn. Samsunggeräte lassen sich auch ohne Kies also ota(OverTheAir // Wlan) updaten. 

MfG


----------



## ASD_588 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*

das kommt davon wen man nicht richtig miteinander arbeitet.



> Bagger


seit wan bauen die bagger?


----------



## Low (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> das kommt davon wen man nicht richtig miteinander arbeitet.
> 
> seit wan bauen die bagger?


 
20 Jahre? keine ahnung


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*

Nichts besonderes in einem so grossen Konzern, deswegen gleich eine Usernews zu eröffnen finde ich "dramatisierend"


----------



## Dynamitarde (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> das kommt davon wen man nicht richtig miteinander arbeitet.
> 
> seit wan bauen die bagger?


 Irgendwann ab 1980 .


----------



## Abductee (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*

die bauen sogar panzer und anti personengeschütze, das ist ein rießiger konzern.


----------



## Rizoma (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> das kommt davon wen man nicht richtig miteinander arbeitet.
> 
> seit wan bauen die bagger?



schau mal hier ^^ http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/uploads/post-25-1095947365_thumb.jpg


----------



## Rollora (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*

Naja, ist bei Siemens doch auch nicht anders. Wenn man sich mal ansieht was die alles machen und wo die involviert sind (Töchterunternehmen)...


----------



## poiu (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Nichts besonderes in einem so grossen Konzern, deswegen gleich eine Usernews zu eröffnen finde ich "dramatisierend"




ich hab doch nichts dramatisiert Oo fand das nur unterhaltsam und habe doch selbst geschrieben das dies bei so Großen Konzernen nichts ungewöhnliches ist 




DaStash schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn. Samsunggeräte lassen sich auch ohne Kies also ota(OverTheAir // Wlan) updaten.
> 
> MfG




bei denn BADA Geräte klappt das erst ab Version 2.0 aber ich hatte nie Probs mit Kies


@ASD_588


Samsung ist nicht gleich Samsung, das ist eine riesiges Unternehmen unterteilt in Waffen, Bauunternehmen, Elektronik, Chemie, Maschinenbau.... sogar Finanzen


Samsung Group


----------



## JBX (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*

Gabs bei Android auch schon: Beim Galaxy S2 wurde für manche Vodafone Geräte 2.3.5 Over the Air released, bei anderen hingegen nicht... Später stellte sich heraus, dass es tatsächlich Beta war und es sogar Probleme mit dem Einspielen des finalen 2.3.5 gab


----------



## derP4computer (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*

Weiß jemand was es für Neuerungen bei Bada 2.0 geben wird?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was es für Neuerungen bei Bada 2.0 geben wird?



Alles wird anderster, die Oberfläche, Sprach ein/ausgabe, besserer GPS FIX, sehr viel schnellerer Browser, Flash Lite in der neuen Version und und und

Hatte die letzte FW von BADA 2.0 auf meinem Wave und kann nur positives berichten, fühlt sich an als hätte man ein komplett neues Handy!
Bin aber dennoch auf Android umgestiegen da mir das mit BADA einfach zu lange dauerte.


----------



## Sularko (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*

Ich finde es nicht schlimm das Bada 2.0 noch etwas auf sich warten lässt. Besser so, als ein halbfertiges Sys. Da Ich mein Wave II noch nicht so lange habe kann ich auch noch ein bischen warten. 

@derP4computer
Schau mal bei Badaget.de und Bada-blog.de rein. Da wird man immer rund um Bada 2.0 auf dem laufenden gehalten. 
Es giebt auch für beide seiten ein Widget.


----------



## CiSaR (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> seit wan bauen die bagger?


 
Die bauen auch Selbstschussanlagen. Kosten 200.000$ xD

Link: Samsung develops machine gun sentry robot costs $200k
Nochmal in Deutsch: Tesserakt: Navel Lint: Samsung baut robotische Selbstschussanlage


----------



## ASD_588 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*



> Die bauen auch Selbstschussanlagen. Kosten 200.000$ xD


----------



## fire2002de (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*



DaStash schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn. Samsunggeräte lassen sich auch ohne Kies also ota(OverTheAir // Wlan) updaten.
> 
> MfG


 
mein bada Handy is da aber definitiv anderer Meinung. ohne Kies no way.

s 8500 gt bada 1  
kann zwar kaum was aber sieht gut aus XD nicht so gut wie mein privates aber es is ok und robust ^^


----------



## Abductee (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*

mein galaxy s plus und galaxy gio lassen sich auch nur über kies updaten.
ich bekomme ohne kies nicht mal eine info ob es überhaupt eine neue software gibt und dafür muss ich kies zuvor updaten.
(und nach jedem update händisch aus dem autostart rausnehmen)


----------



## poiu (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*



fire2002de schrieb:


> mein bada Handy is da aber definitiv anderer Meinung. ohne Kies no way.
> 
> s 8500 gt bada 1




wie gesagt on air Update gibt es erst ab Bada 2.0


----------



## -Cryptic- (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Die bauen auch Selbstschussanlagen. Kosten 200.000$ xD


 
Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass die "rechte Hand" nicht irgendwann kleine Selbstschussanlagen in Smartphones und Monitore einbaut und die "linke Hand" des Konzerns es dann vorzeitig in Europa an Beta-Tester verteilt.


----------



## DaStash (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*



poiu schrieb:


> wie gesagt on air Update gibt es erst ab Bada 2.0


Ok, dass wusste ich nicht, dann nehm ich das mit dem Blödsinn zurück. Ab Android 2.3 und anscheinend Bada 2.0 ist man definitiv nicht mehr auf Kies angewiesen.

@Abductee
Geh mal auf Einstellung, Telefoninfor, Aktualisierungen.....
Auch bei deinen Smartphones geht das, dank GB.

MfG


----------



## Abductee (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Samsung weiß selbst nicht was Samsung veröffentlicht*

da hat er beim letzten mal auf beide handys nichts gefunden.

bei dem sony ericsson von der freundin, meinem htc oder nexus hat das problemlos geklappt.


----------

